# Yaw-Yan Kickboxing Clips -Check this out



## viking (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi All ,

Check Out this Link  http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=yaw+yan&btnG=Search+Video

You can see some nice Yaw-Yan clips.Yaw-Yan is developed by Grand Master Napolean fernandez .The system has the power of Muaythai and the speed and accuracy of Taekwondo.

Thank You
Viking


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------

